# [Q] Unlocked w/ S-ON & Root.



## thekylebrody

I used the HTC Dev site to unlock my Inc2 & Used ADB to Install CWM & su. And as far as I've checked I am unable to downgrade my HBOOT to .97 because the only computer I have is a Mac. So every time I flash a rom I have to download it, push to SD, then reboot, flash the .zip, and flash the boot.img.

Does anyone know of an easier way or a way to downgrade via OSX?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

thekylebrody said:


> I used the HTC Dev site to unlock my Inc2 & Used ADB to Install CWM & su. And as far as I've checked I am unable to downgrade my HBOOT to .97 because the only computer I have is a Mac. So every time I flash a rom I have to download it, push to SD, then reboot, flash the .zip, and flash the boot.img.
> 
> Does anyone know of an easier way or a way to downgrade via OSX?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Check on XDA. There is a post there in the General section of the Incredible 2 describing how to lock it back up. Then use my guide on how to downgrade to .97 and run revolutionary. Sorry, but for basically everything android, you will need a PC running Windows or Linux.


----------



## KillaKam03

thekylebrody said:


> I used the HTC Dev site to unlock my Inc2 & Used ADB to Install CWM & su. And as far as I've checked I am unable to downgrade my HBOOT to .97 because the only computer I have is a Mac. So every time I flash a rom I have to download it, push to SD, then reboot, flash the .zip, and flash the boot.img.
> 
> Does anyone know of an easier way or a way to downgrade via OSX?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


samething happened to me last night actually funny thing except im on linux and windows. in my opinion your best bet would be to vm into windows and relock the bootloader then flash PG32IMG.zip thats a RUU of froyo. after that you can use the bootloader downgrader and flash with AlphaRevX to s-off. ill see if i can recovery all the links i used to help me.


----------



## KillaKam03

ok so after a quick browse around i found all the links you would need

This is the link to re-lock your bootloader (i didnt use any other features just the re-lock)
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1343114

Pop over here and grab vwhk-12102011-c.zip 
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990

extract the RUU and put it in your folder with ADB and FASTBOOT, i changed the RUU to PG32IMG.zip then flashed with fastboot, reboot the phone back into the bootloader and you should have 0.97

Now since thats accomplished move on over and grab AlphaRevX and GET ER DONE
http://revolutionary.io/

hope this helps you and anyone else that might have done this like me...now this isnt very detailed im hoping you guys can manage since they are links to the OPs and have instructions on them


----------



## thekylebrody

Ok, thanks guys. 
I'm gonna attempt the VM solution in the morning or see if I can borrow a friends W7 PC.

I'm running CM7 nightlies from Rom Mgr, and am able to flash MIUI since its based on the same kernel.

Is that what the problem is? The kernel version from stock to rom gets stuck at the bootloader?

And again thanks for the links.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaKam03

It's the bootloader with s-on that is ur issue. I was never able to flash a kernel or radio from phone with s-on. Once u have s-off you can flash kernels and radios with no issues

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95

I wish this thread was around when I MacGyver'd my way out of the same problem.
Phone wouldn't boot, no access to the recovery, s-on. It was nasty lol
Got it working though


----------



## KillaKam03

TheWizKid95 said:


> I wish this thread was around when I MacGyver'd my way out of the same problem.
> Phone wouldn't boot, no access to the recovery, s-on. It was nasty lol
> Got it working though


i was thinking about posting a guide after i did it but i was so tired and files were a mess on the pc so wasnt gonna attempt writing one probably would have sounded like a retarded drunk anyways lol


----------



## phillyfisher

I have the same exact set up, including mac.... you can install a rom like any other phone with the exception of having to flash the boot image recovery from hboot (no need to "push"). 
it is a pain in the tushy not to have s-off... but i am not a flashaholic so it doesn't really bother me. in fact i have only flashed one rom since i unlocked the bootloader and rooted. That rom was Miui and it has been well worth it. Im not switching roms until CM9 is done.

IF YOU DO FIND AN EASIER WAY TO DOWNGRADE OR GAIN S-OFF - LET ME KNOW THOUGH







THERE HAS TO BE AN EASIER WAY SINCE WE HAVE ROOT AND CUSTOM RECOVERY.


----------



## KillaKam03

@phillyfisher an easier way for you would be to get a pc or linux machine and follow my guide I posted earlier in this thread this is the current way of gaining S-OFF, it'll only gonna take maybe an hour to do if done correctly

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyfisher

KillaKam03 said:


> @phillyfisher an easier way for you would be to get a pc or linux machine and follow my guide I posted earlier in this thread this is the current way of gaining S-OFF, it'll only gonna take maybe an hour to do if done correctly
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## enserio

people say to put the boot.img in the same folder that adb.exe and fastboot.exe is in. I'm on a mac (i know, i know, go find a pc), and have an adb, but no fastboot file.


----------



## jellybellys

enserio said:


> people say to put the boot.img in the same folder that adb.exe and fastboot.exe is in. I'm on a mac (i know, i know, go find a pc), and have an adb, but no fastboot file.


You should simply add the folders where adb.exe and fastboot.exe is to your PATH environment variable. Should be something like C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools and C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\tools so you would add C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools;C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\tools; to your PATH environment variable.


----------



## lemonoid

KillaKam03 said:


> ok so after a quick browse around i found all the links you would need
> 
> This is the link to re-lock your bootloader (i didnt use any other features just the re-lock)
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1343114
> 
> Pop over here and grab vwhk-12102011-c.zip
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990
> 
> extract the RUU and put it in your folder with ADB and FASTBOOT, i changed the RUU to PG32IMG.zip then flashed with fastboot, reboot the phone back into the bootloader and you should have 0.97
> 
> Now since thats accomplished move on over and grab AlphaRevX and GET ER DONE
> http://revolutionary.io/
> 
> hope this helps you and anyone else that might have done this like me...now this isnt very detailed im hoping you guys can manage since they are links to the OPs and have instructions on them


When you say extract the RUU and move it, are you saying to unzip the vwhk file and Move the RUU zip? or unzip vwhk, then unzip the RUU and move it? I am pretty sure you are just saying to move the RUU zip file as a whole but I want to check. I've never had to deal with RUU's, my Eris was not all locked up and after that I went over to Motorola. So I am new with having to deal with HTC's tools and firmware since they started making things hard... I'm trying to get my girlfriends Inc2 to the point where she can flash a ROM whenever she wants without a crazy long list of to-do's...


----------



## jellybellys

lemonoid said:


> When you say extract the RUU and move it, are you saying to unzip the vwhk file and Move the RUU zip? or unzip vwhk, then unzip the RUU and move it? I am pretty sure you are just saying to move the RUU zip file as a whole but I want to check. I've never had to deal with RUU's, my Eris was not all locked up and after that I went over to Motorola. So I am new with having to deal with HTC's tools and firmware since they started making things hard... I'm trying to get my girlfriends Inc2 to the point where she can flash a ROM whenever she wants without a crazy long list of to-do's...


If you have relocked, look at my guide. It's a bit more detailed.


----------



## lemonoid

and where can I find this guide

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

lemonoid said:


> and where can I find this guide
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You posted on it earlier.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-guide-got-234-its-not-too-late-for-s-off/


----------

